# Direct to positive



## Actor (Aug 2, 2009)

In my reading lately I've come across a reference to a film call Dia-Direct, a product of the Agfa company.  The references are only a couple of lines, but apparently Dia-Direct was marketed as a "direct to positive" slide film.  Looking into the matter I've found that Agfa was acquired by a company called Scala which is apparently defunct.

To me the phrase "direct to positive" implies that you would get a positive image through a "develop and fix" process rather the "develop, bleach, re-expose, develop, fix" process usually used to get a transparency from B&W film, but i wonder if this is so.  Dia-Direct was sold with processing by Agfa included and I suspect the longer process was used.

The holy grail of early photography researchers was a photo sensitive chemical which would brighten instead of darken when exposed to light.  If Agfa had discovered such a thing I'd think it would have gotten more press.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 3, 2009)

I&#8217;m not sure about the history of Dia Direct or how it was processed, but I know it&#8217;s a positive film used for B&W slides or movies. Scala was its replacement; both of these film where made by Agfa-Gevaert.  In 2004 Agfa-Gevaert sold off it consumer photo division. 

The new company Agfa Photo Holding dropped most of the old films produces. Their license holders currently sale mostly digital produces. They do not manufacture any of of their current produce line.

Agfa-Gevaert and it old film suppliers now make films for the Rollei brand sold by Maco/Mahn http://www.mahn.net/Frameset.htm


----------



## blash (Aug 3, 2009)

This what you're looking for? Not that I know how to develop it mind you (if it isn't a traditional B&W development process) 

Agfa | Scala-200 135-36 Professional Black & White Slide


----------



## Actor (Aug 3, 2009)

blash said:


> This what you're looking for? Not that I know how to develop it mind you (if it isn't a traditional B&W development process)
> 
> Agfa | Scala-200 135-36 Professional Black & White Slide



I'm rather amused by the link's claim that it's "the only B&W slide film in the world."  What about FomaPan 100R?


----------



## DSPhotography (Aug 3, 2009)

blash said:


> This what you're looking for? Not that I know how to develop it mind you (if it isn't a traditional B&W development process)
> 
> Agfa | Scala-200 135-36 Professional Black & White Slide



According to the specs section on B&H, it says: "_MUST be processed in a Scala film development lab - consult Agfa's web site for a list of labs in your area   			_"


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a direct-to-positive paper available from Freestyle.  It can be used
in place of film in pinhole cameras (or any camera for that matter).

A somewhat related point is that TMAX film can be developed to a positive
with a kit from Photographers Formulary.  Kodak used to make a kit as well
but no longer does.


----------



## Actor (Aug 3, 2009)

compur said:


> A somewhat related point is that TMAX film can be developed to a positive with a kit from Photographers Formulary.  Kodak used to make a kit as well but no longer does.


Most B&W films can be developed as transparencies, albeit some are designed (optimized) to be processed as transparencies.  Kodak Plus X motion picture is a reversal film but it can be processed as a negative.  Some users do exactly that.


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2009)

^ Yes.  Any film can be cross-processed. 

The kit I mentioned above is specifically made for reverse processing of a
specific film that is normally processed as a negative.  This is what
distinguishes it from the usual cross-processing.


----------

